# Gun website like craigslist??



## BuckSlayer78 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a gun but I guess you can't sell guns on craigslist. Does anyone know of a site that you can browse used guns for sale in Michigan? Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Can't say for strickly for Michigan but "Gunbroker" is like Craigslist....only better!


----------



## BuckSlayer78 (Oct 2, 2007)

CMR said:


> Can't say for strickly for Michigan but "Gunbroker" is like Craigslist....only better!


Ok thanks I will try it.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Search craigslist for "hunting tool", "browning hunting gear", "glock protection equiptment" etc, etc.

You would be VERY suprised the deals that can be had...


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

Try www.migunowners.org


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

or www.gunbroker.com or www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Check out Auction Arms.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

catman04 said:


> Try www.migunowners.org


I second this place


----------



## strawboss (Sep 7, 2009)

No.4shot said:


> I second this place


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

well, you certainly wont find it here 

look at my sig line below, should get you mostly michigan people.


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

In flint think its called bull locks.com?? Another is buds gun shop.com that one is in ky.


----------

